# 1968 422 International Harvester



## James Dew (Jan 26, 2020)

I have a 1968 422 International Harvester, even have the original owners manual but when I try to look this tractor up on the web I can't find it listed anywhere? Is there something odd about this tractor?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum James. Even tractordata.com doesn't show it, but does list the 423. You sure it's a 422? Must be a rare one! Any photos?

https://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/tractor-brands/ih/ih-tractors.html


----------

